# Paraproskodians



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I had to look up "paraprosdokian". Here is the definition: 

"Figure of speech in which the latter part of a sentence or phrase is surprising or unexpected; frequently used in a humorous situation." 

"Where there's a will, I want to be in it," is a type of paraprosdokian. 

Ok, so now enjoy! 


1. The last thing I want to do is hurt you. But it's still on my list. 

2. Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.

3. To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.

4. Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak. 

5. We never really grow up, we only learn how to act in public. 

6. War does not determine who is right - only who is left

7. Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad. 

8. To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.. 

9. I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you. 
AND

10. Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Love this, but not clever enough to contribute! Please, someone, come up with a few more!


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Google it Wilmannie - a real entertainment waiting.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

here is a vid of Stewart Francis ...king of the paraprosdokian

[video width=420 height=345:169e243225]http://www.youtube.com/embed/qWH5XubGKLA[/video:169e243225]


----------

